

Subway Passes McDonald's as largest fast food chain - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703386704576186432177464052.html?mod=e2fb

======
Semiapies
I think the relationship to HN interests is the subtle point that seemingly
unassailable dominance in an industry can shift right under your nose.

